# mariadb101-client-10.1.16 compiling error



## wisdown (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey guys,

After do:

`portsnap fetch update`

And then:

`portmaster -afdb`

My mariadb client does not compile anymore, the compiling process abort with the error:

```
Applying FreeBSD patches for mariadb101-client-10.1.16
1 out of 7 hunks failed--saving rejects to scripts/CMakeLists.txt.rej
=> Patch patch-scripts_CMakeLists.txt failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-CmakeLists.txt patch-client_CMakeLists.txt
patch-cmake_ssl.cmake patch-extra_CMakeLists.txt
patch-include_CMakeLists.txt patch-include_my__compare.h patch-libmysql_CMakeLists.txt patch-libservices_CMakeLists.txt
patch-man_CMakeLists.txt patch-msys_my__default.c patch-pcre_CMakeLists.txt applied cleanly
*** Error Code 1
```

There are an way to portmaster install the previous version?


----------



## wisdown (Jul 24, 2016)

I have did the restoration from previous version with:


```
cd /usr/ports/packages/portmaster-backup/
pkg add mariadb101-client-10.1.14.txz
```

Seems is not an good idea do daily updates, hehehe, this time I wil schedule one update per week.


----------

